# Linking to/from from Sevenstring.org



## Chris (Mar 17, 2005)

Interested in linking to us, or getting linked here?

If you would like your band, music website or company linked here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/view.php?pg=links

PM me here, or email chris @ sevenstring.org and I'll add you to the list. If you would like to link to use, here's a handy banner:







Any questions, comments, complaints or outright hate-mail, fire me an email.

- Chris


----------

